# CZ Durability test hotlink



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

For any out there who have questioned the durability of the CZP01, here a nice little link regarding the testing it went through.

I was big on the Glocks in the 90's and have accumulated many but these CZ's have been slowly multiplying.

Enjoy!

http://www.cz-usa.com/media_releases.php?m=4&msgid=37


----------

